# This hit me hard



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

A person checks into a hotel for the first time in his life, and goes up to his room. Five minutes later he calls the desk and say, "You've given me a room with no exit. How do I leave?" 



The desk clerk says, "Sir, that's absurd. Have you looked for the door?" The person says, " Well, there's one door that leads to the bathroom. There's a second door that goes into the closet. And there's a door I haven't tried, but it has a 'do not disturb' sign on it.  ROTFLMAO (Sorry, but i laugh at my own jokes )!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 5, 2005)

HaHaHa!! That is a good one!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh Heat, You are something else!!


----------

